

Letter of Recommendation: Blind Contour Drawing - benbreen
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/17/magazine/letter-of-recommendation-blind-contour-drawing.html

======
ingenter
There is a great book on drawing
[http://www.drawright.com/](http://www.drawright.com/)

------
kayfox
I recommend The Natural Way to Draw by Kimon Nicolaïdes. This book sets out
some extensive lesson plans, but you can tailor them to your own time
allowances.

